#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > تجربیات: یک تجربه . در تعمیر  adsl tplink

## ali m.g

درود .  مودم tplink w8901n 
 مشکل : چراغهای پاور و وای فای روشن میشد led adsl روشن نمیشد 
همه احتمالات از خط . اتصالات .سوکت .عدم اتصال به برق شهر. چوک و...بررسی شد 
تقریبا طبق معمول کریستال و بایوس احتمال اصلی بود 

با تعویض کریستال که علامت زدم اشکال برطرف شد و دو تا خازنی که علامت زدم ترجیحا تعویض کردم

اتفاقا دیروز همین مورد.  موردسوال دوستان بود
موفق باشید

----------

*1212ali*,*A R A S H*,*abady*,*abbasbehest*,*abdanan11*,*aminreno*,*babakmaku*,*edisone2005*,*enigma*,*erfanhtc*,*farhadi-1*,*farzad.*,*MaJiD.Rm*,*majid75t*,*meisam64*,*metall*,*mohammadhadi*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*morteza khod*,*naser.qos*,*noormobin*,*ramintkh*,*r_sal*,*sibpc*,*soraty*,*sovietiran*,*www.hadi*,*yaghob20*,*yass*,*بهار من*,*ساخر*,*پاپ*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## naser.qos

> درود .  مودم tplink w8901n 
>  مشکل : چراغهای پاور و وای فای روشن میشد led adsl روشن نمیشد 
> همه احتمالات از خط . اتصالات .سوکت .عدم اتصال به برق شهر. چوک و...بررسی شد 
> تقریبا طبق معمول کریستال و بایوس احتمال اصلی بود 
> 
> با تعویض کریستال که علامت زدم اشکال برطرف شد و دو تا خازنی که علامت زدم ترجیحا تعویض کردم
> 
> اتفاقا دیروز همین مورد.  موردسوال دوستان بود
> موفق باشید





سپاس دوست عزیز... واقعا تجربه ی مفید و ارزنده ایی بود

ممنون از اشتراک گذاری

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*abdanan11*,*ali m.g*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*ramintkh*,*soraty*,*ساخر*

----------


## abdanan11

> درود .  مودم tplink w8901n 
>  مشکل : چراغهای پاور و وای فای روشن میشد led adsl روشن نمیشد 
> همه احتمالات از خط . اتصالات .سوکت .عدم اتصال به برق شهر. چوک و...بررسی شد 
> تقریبا طبق معمول کریستال و بایوس احتمال اصلی بود 
> 
> با تعویض کریستال که علامت زدم اشکال برطرف شد و دو تا خازنی که علامت زدم ترجیحا تعویض کردم
> 
> اتفاقا دیروز همین مورد.  موردسوال دوستان بود
> موفق باشید


درود و سپاس مهندس جان  تجربه با ارزشی بود موفق باشید

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*ali m.g*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*ساخر*

----------


## ali m.g

درود . دوستان حیف دیدم این تجربه رو به اشتراک نزارم .اینکه . 

شایعترین اشکال وعیبی که در مورد مودمهای tplink شاهد بودم وهستم        *(  ثابت موندن 3 چراغ اول مودم یعنی پاور.adsl .اینترنت )* می باشد که 

معمولا تقریبی 60 در صد بایوس . که با پروگرام حل میشه

30 در صد خازنی که علامت زدم 
و10 در صد سیستم می باشد

بدین معنی که 90* تا 95 در صد مودم های tplink  (با این اشکال که بالا اشاره شد )فقط با تعویض خازن اشاره شده یا با بایوش حل مشود*

موفق باشید

----------

*1212ali*,*erfanhtc*,*farzad.*,*gpx5000*,*mohammadhadi*,*MOHSEN&A*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*ramintkh*,*roohani*,*r_sal*,*soraty*,*sovietiran*,*yaghob20*,*yass*,*بهار من*,*ساخر*,*پاپ*

----------


## ali m.g

درود . دوستان یه تجربه چند روز قبل با یوزر  خدمه1   گزاشتم 
توصیه میکنم به این تجربه هم نگاه مهربانتون بیافته .
با اینکه یه adsl asus ولی با توجه به نوع اشکال می ارزه ببینید
https://www.irantk.ir/threads/99234-...-بی-وقفه

موفق باشی

----------

*1212ali*,*mbagheri_464*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*noormobin*,*roohani*,*r_sal*,*soheil21*,*sovietiran*,*yaghob20*,*yass*,*ساخر*,*پاپ*

----------


## Hasanbashiri

> درود .  مودم tplink w8901n 
>  مشکل : چراغهای پاور و وای فای روشن میشد led adsl روشن نمیشد 
> همه احتمالات از خط . اتصالات .سوکت .عدم اتصال به برق شهر. چوک و...بررسی شد 
> تقریبا طبق معمول کریستال و بایوس احتمال اصلی بود 
> 
> با تعویض کریستال که علامت زدم اشکال برطرف شد و دو تا خازنی که علامت زدم ترجیحا تعویض کردم
> 
> اتفاقا دیروز همین مورد.  موردسوال دوستان بود
> موفق باشید


سلام استاد
من همین مشکل رو با مودم دی لینک  2740u دارم که چراغ dsl آن روشن نمی شه ؟
کدوم قطعه رو باید چک و تست کنم ؟
ممنون

----------

*ساخر*

----------

